# Dry Flaky Skin



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Ryder has dry, flaky, itchy skin...He always has...I need to find a solution for my poor guy....I have tried using the fish oil but i would have to stick them down his throat, tried hiding them in food, treats, doesn't matter he always ends up spitting the pill back out..I found some liquid stuff, but it is salmon oil...Is that the same thing? I need something liquid to put on his food..Any replies would be great.
Changing food is not an option, have tried that to get the better stuff and he actually quit eating.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm not sure about the salmon oil, so I'm no help there. 
The ones I get list anchovy, mackerel and sardine as ingredients. I just get the regular fish oil softgels (human ones - from Target.) I slice into them with a real sharp knife and squeeze the liquid onto their food. 

It does seem to help with the dry flaky skin. Gunner just went through a bout of that and it seems to be getting better since I doubled his fish oil. He gets 2000mg per day now.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Ava also has dry skin and I give her the liquid Lipiderm, which has helped but she absolutely HATES the smell of that stuff. So, every time I add it she turns her nose up at her food. I'm using a creme rinse on her that is full of the fatty acids ... I get it from the Vet. Don't remember the name of it but it smells like coconuts. I will check the name when I get home tonight and post it tomorrow.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We smear peanut butter on Minnie's fish oil capsules and give them to her like a treat and she gulps them down like there's no tomorrow. If I put them in her food she'll spit them out. 

What food do you feed now, and what did you try? There are many options for food out there, so maybe you just got him something he didn't like. I'd try to get the best food I could afford, because the food makes a huge difference.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

When Bailey had dry flaky skin my vet told me to lightly scramble one egg for her each day. We did this every night with her dinner (Innova food) and it did help. We used the egglands best eggs.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

that's a good idea about the peanut butter on the capsules. I'm going to try that once this liquid is out. 

I too think the food makes a world of difference but I'm not able to change her diet too much either.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

again ... another good idea!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Really goop the capsules up. Otherwise they just lick it off. Minnie gulps them right down, she doesn't even know that she's getting pills. I just tell her it's time for her "morning nummie" and she gets excited and starts dancing. I let her lick the peanut butter off my finger too, and that distracts her while the capsules are going down her throat. Thank God for peanut butter! She's normally REALLY picky, so I'm amazed that it works, but it does.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

i am going to find the rest of my fish oil and try the pb trick...

I dont' remember what food i had him on...


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

okay i found my fish oil and i am giving him 2000mg per day, i just cut them open and spread the liquid on his food. His coat looks marverlous already and he isn't itching and scratching not even half as bad. I just can't believe it. Thanks for the wonderful advise everyone.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad it's helping!

With an extra 2000mg of oils per day, you will want to add some vitamin E (natural, not synthetic) to the diet. Check the label, just in case there is already some added to the pill you have.

You might be able to just throw the capsule in the food -- that's what I do and Max just gobbles it up....


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

yea i have tried to put the pill in the food and he goes all around it. I have tried putting the pill in food and he eats the food and spits the pill. But this way of spraying it out on his food his working wonderful. And he is just beautiful, his coat his gorgeous....Thanks everyone.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

What about virgin coconut oil or rice bran oil?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

This thread is from 2009. How in the world do people find these old threads?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

and here I got all excited thinking Andrea was back.....and it was all started by someone who wants to advertise their Doxy link.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

I squirt this on Sasha's food twice a day and also drop in a vitamin e capsule once a day. It says "unscented" but it still has a tiny, tiny bit of a fish smell. FAR less than regular salmon oil. She loves it!

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0017JGAB6/[/ame]


----------

